# Anime Dragons ?



## DarckArchon (Nov 1, 2009)

Just curios anybody knows a good anime with Full size (western preferably) dragons. I would like too see

And sorry for short posts i don't have much to say.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 1, 2009)

I can't really confirm it since I haven't seen the whole series, but Fairy Tail hints at a western dragon character appearing.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

well no when I know I let you know


----------



## Lukar (Nov 1, 2009)

Dragon Drive.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

Legendz


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> well no when I know I let you know



Can someone translate this please


----------



## Lukar (Nov 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Can someone translate this please



"Well, no... But when I know of any, I'll let you know."


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Nov 1, 2009)

well my English is a  bad ok but I want to learn more


----------



## Lukar (Nov 1, 2009)

Neighboursfiends said:


> well my English is a  bad ok but I want to learn more



We understand, bro.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Legendz


For the win.  has at least three awesome dragons.  42 out of 50 subbed episodes uploaded on youtube as of now, i think.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 1, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> For the win.  has at least three awesome dragons.  42 out of 50 subbed episodes uploaded on youtube as of now, i think.



More than that, go to idragonfan's channel. He has about 200 or so episodes.

You're thinking 42 of this season alone, but there's a few seasons. lol


----------



## Chukkz (Nov 1, 2009)

I am not sure anymore, but I _believe_ that Record of Lodoss War had one fairly at the beginning. But I would not put my life on that, I might confuse it with something else.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 1, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I can't really confirm it since I haven't seen the whole series, but Fairy Tail hints at a western dragon character appearing.



itll be a while before dragons show up in this.. maybe not a while.. a long time before they do.. but yeah.. dragons will be showing up here..

Dragon Drive

Blue Dragon

Legendz

Dragonaut: The Resonance (not sure about this one)

Scrapped Princess (its been a while since i last watched this but im pretty sure there are dragons in this one if my memory serves me right)

Zero no Tsukaima (well, one familiar is a dragon)

Anime movies:

Tales from Earthsea

Keroro Gunsou Movie 4: Dragon Warriors


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 1, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> More than that, go to idragonfan's channel. He has about 200 or so episodes.
> 
> You're thinking 42 of this season alone, but there's a few seasons. lol



that's kinda goofy... i've been watching Legendz on that channel... there's 200+ videos, but each episode is split up into three parts, and there's also the whole dragon drive anime uploaded there... i've not aware of any other legendz seasons...


----------



## sakket (Nov 2, 2009)

some anime called element hunters seems to have some kind of dragons in there somewhere.. but skipping ahead all i found was endless dialogue between anorexic children in skinsuits. lame.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 9, 2009)

No one mentions Record of Lodoss War? Heh...







And because I can't link images from FortuneCity...

Dragons of Lodoss


----------

